
Pay Women the Money They Need to Make the Culture (2015) - omnibrain
https://medium.com/matter/pay-women-the-money-they-need-to-make-the-culture-e0d80c8cda70#.bexc74y3i
======
planetzero
"Rosenberg shot down anyone who chose not to watch the show just because a
woman was the hero: “That’s called misogyny, and I’m so damn tired of it."

I usually avoid shows where women are the heroes now because it can't just be
a show where a woman is the hero. It has to include uber-liberal political
messages shoe-horned into every turn and anyone that doesn't like the show is
immediately considered a sexist.

The last Ghostbusters movie is a good example (although not a show, but the
idea is the same). I really gave it a chance and it was a steaming pile of
shit. One of the worst comedies I've seen in a long time. Anyone that had a
negative opinion of it was banned from commenting on sites like Twitter and
Facebook.

If you look at some of the comments women make against men on twitter, they
are pretty horrific and almost never get removed. This is the double-standard
that has become commonplace and really needs to change.

The problem is that nobody wants equality..they want superiority. They want to
continue to have this special treatment on social media and everywhere else
where they can do no wrong and anyone that has even a hint of a negative
opinion about them are fired from their job and removed from society.

To me, this seems like the 1950s all over again..but the roles are reversed.
As a white male, you really have to watch everything you do and say..even if
it's well intentioned...because your words may be twisted into something
racist or sexist and your livelihood destroyed.

~~~
eesmith
So, you don't watch shows where the woman is a hero, no matter what, simply
because having a women as a hero indicates that the movie is full of uber-
liberal political messages?

What are the uber-liberal political messages at every turn in Happy Death Day
2U? Or Men in Black: International?

Why not simply say that you don't watch films with uber-liberal political
messages, no matter who the lead is?

> Anyone that had a negative opinion of it was banned from commenting on sites
> like Twitter and Facebook.

FWIW, a quick search of Twitter shows that isn't the case now.

I believe most of the complaints were about people panning the movie before it
was even released. That is, opinions from people who assumed that simply
because it was a re-make with women as the leads, it must be horrible.

Which is rather different than making an informed opinion.

Eg, think of the people who protested the Battlestar Galactic remake,
including people who protested that Boomer had to be played by a man, not a
woman. Many people changed their mind after the new BG came out, which shows
the poor basis for the original opinion.

That the most recent Ghostbusters happens to be widely panned _after_ due
consideration doesn't make the original ungrounded opinions correct.

> The problem is that nobody wants equality..they want superiority.

I want equality.

> this seems like the 1950s all over again

What's the modern reversal for men on the streets pinching the butts of random
women?

What's the modern reversal for the 1950s having the heads of nearly all of the
Fortune 500, and nearly all members of Congress, and the President and nearly
all of his Cabinet, and nearly all of the military leadership be men?

